# [Heisec] Datenbank von illegalem Card-Sharing-Anbieter gehackt



## Newsfeed (13 September 2011)

Unbekannte haben die Datenbank eines Online-Shops gehackt, über den Card-Sharing-Pakete zum illegalen Empfang von Pay-TV-Programmen angeboten wurden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

